# Maybe they need an accessory mirror box?



## TAF (Jul 14, 2013)

Sony has apparently come to the conclusion that sometime a mirror box is a better solution, so they've come out with it as an accessory:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005K8AUYI/ref=pe_344390_31068180_pe_epc__1p_5_lm

Imagine a similar accessory for the EOS-M, permitting full speed auto focus with EF lenses, when you aren't as concerned with size.

Thoughts?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 14, 2013)

If you aren't concerned with the size, why not get a DSLR in the first place. 

A mirror box on a NEX sort of kills the whole point of getting one - but then that's just me, perhaps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 14, 2013)

This is a lens adaptor, not a mirror box. Its needed to be able to adapt A lenses to a E mount body, and still get autofocus and exposure control.

Canon makes a EF to M adaptor, but you don't need a mirror in order to get AF and Exposure control because it was planned on in advance.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is a lens adaptor, not a mirror box. Its needed to be able to adapt A lenses to a E mount body, and still get autofocus and exposure control.
> 
> Canon makes a EF to M adaptor, but you don't need a mirror in order to get AF and Exposure control because it was planned on in advance.



But the ad claims that phase detect AF Will be available on the NEX. Does the EOS-M do that with the adaptor?


----------



## TAF (Jul 14, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This is a lens adaptor, not a mirror box. Its needed to be able to adapt A lenses to a E mount body, and still get autofocus and exposure control.
> 
> Canon makes a EF to M adaptor, but you don't need a mirror in order to get AF and Exposure control because it was planned on in advance.



Allow me to explain my thinking further. The existing AF in the M is only fair (not that any of Canon's cameras are great when using Live View). If Canon crafted an accessory like this where, using a pellicle mirror, they could have a much more sophisticated AF that wasn't sensor based, then it might be an interesting option for those times when you want a really top notch AF.

The suggestion "get a DSLR" misses the point, because there are plenty of times when a DSLR is not appropriate. While 'get a DSLR and an M' might please Canon's accountants, I was thinking more of the opportunity to capture people upgrading from a P+S, by allowing them a lower cost upgrade path (without buying a new body).

And the referenced adapter clearly IS a mirror box, as it contains a mirror specifically to enable Sony to bring a separate autofocus and exposure sensor into the game on a mirrorless body.


----------

